# NFS Most Wanted cheats



## meet2ashis (Sep 16, 2006)

Please can anyone give me the cheats for unlimited bountry & milestone completion...Pls I require it soon....


----------



## reddick (Sep 16, 2006)

This has been asked third time now!
*TOPIC LOCKED* lol


----------



## meet2ashis (Sep 16, 2006)

pls yaar..i have just join digit forum. pls....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2006)

Why do u not search in google instead of asking here.

Go to www.gamefaq.com for cheats


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 16, 2006)

for ps2,go to:
www.gamespot.com/ps2/driving/needforspeedmostwanted/hints.html
for pc,go to:
cheats.ign.com/ob2/068/740/740902.html

P.S:adding to your rep cause your so polite


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 16, 2006)

For cheats on any nfs series go to www.nfscars.net


----------



## meet2ashis (Sep 16, 2006)

hey i don't need cheat now...i have beaten blacklist 3 with a huge no. of bountry its now above 1.5 crore.Mazda RX-8 is the best for milestone completion and bountry.try it..no one is good than this,,,i have made several times federal combo bountry with this.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 24, 2006)

meet2ashis said:
			
		

> hey i don't need cheat now...i have beaten blacklist 3 with a huge no. of bountry its now above 1.5 crore.Mazda RX-8 is the best for milestone completion and bountry.try it..no one is good than this,,,i have made several times federal combo bountry with this.



can you please send me your save file.
prince.atlantis_2099@yahoomail.com


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 24, 2006)

www.gamecopyworld.com


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 25, 2006)

why dont u all people download cheatbook database 

*www.cheatbook.de/lxb2006.htm


----------



## meet2ashis (Sep 25, 2006)

of couse yaar check out your mail...now i am stopped at getting 5 nos of milestone for blacklist-2.I have completed 4 nos milestone..but alas the last one irritates me a lot...
__________
give reply if this works..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 26, 2006)

get a life and download a trainer.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 26, 2006)

@thunderbird.117: get a life and don't pick on noobs.....

BTW:here is the link to both save-files and trainers:
*www.cheats.ru/english/pc/n/needforspeedmostwanted/cheats.php

i reccomend the '+19 trainer' and 'save fili by niki', works best...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 26, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> @thunderbird.117: get a life and don't pick on noobs.....
> 
> BTW:here is the link to both save-files and trainers:
> *www.cheats.ru/english/pc/n/needforspeedmostwanted/cheats.phpi
> ...




So you flaming on me. Dont act so smart.

And Btw you are giving warez links.


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 26, 2006)

jzlp is right, if you cant post anything good, don't post anything at all


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 26, 2006)

koolkapoor said:
			
		

> jzlp is right, if you cant post anything good, don't post anything at all




Mister I asked him to download the tainer. The Trainer are much better than cheat. 


Blah. Why talk people like you.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 27, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> @thunderbird.117: get a life and don't pick on noobs.....
> 
> BTW:here is the link to both save-files and trainers:
> *www.cheats.ru/english/pc/n/needforspeedmostwanted/cheats.phpi
> ...


Any1 tried the link.........*IT DOESNT WORK*

*FOR TRAINERS,CHEATS,OPINION and other talk on nfsmw..Refer the below thread:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33012

*FOR MORE EXTRA TOOLS ,TRAINERS AND CHEATS OF NFSMW PLZ see the link below:
**www.nfscars.net/file.php?do=list&section=nfs9&type=tool
*www.nfscars.net/media.php?do=cheats&section=nfs9


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2006)

@rakeshishere, you're right, the link provided by @jz2linkinpark is not working coz he *added* a *"i"*  by accident at the end of the link, so its like this
 *www.cheats.ru/english/pc/n/needforspeedmostwanted/cheats.php

@thunderbird.117 No Offence dude but i dont think the link provided by @jz2linkinpark is a warez one. that site is *CLEAN*.

@meet2ashis, for your needs (unlimited bountry & milestone completion), update your game if not to Version 1.3 & download the POiZN +19 Trainer. You'll find it in the links provided by @rakeshishere.

MY OPINION would be, Get the Bounty by YOURSELF & use the trainer for the Milestones.

Because the main fun of the NFS Most Wanted is getting chased & increasing the Bounty.  The longer you are in a chase the more BOUNTY you get.
You'll get BORED of the game if you dont do it (Getting Bounty) on your own.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 27, 2006)

@rakisishere:aray,,,,it works yaar...
thanks to s18000rpm for corrrecting my mistake, its working now


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 27, 2006)

Download the 19+ and enable V also. V = Super fast acceleration. It is quite difficult to defeat blacklist.


----------

